# Out And About With a Camera



## ClosetWriter (Oct 23, 2012)

*removed by ClosetWriter*


----------



## Gumby (Oct 23, 2012)

Those are stunning shots, Dave. Absolutely beautiful. What kind of camera do you use? I only ask because I am looking to get something that takes great pictures, but is user friendly and won't cost a fortune.


----------



## ClosetWriter (Oct 23, 2012)

Gumby said:


> Those are stunning shots, Dave. Absolutely beautiful. What kind of camera do you use? I only ask because I am looking to get something that takes great pictures, but is user friendly and won't cost a fortune.



I use a Pentax ist D. It is only a 6 mega pixel SLR camera, but it has a nice lens. I don't really know what it cost because it was given to me by my daughter. I have only been using it since spring. I think the most important thing with any camera is to learn the settings on them. It took a long time, but I am starting to figure them out. Before I got this one, I was using a Kodak 14 mega pixel point and shoot camera. It was relatively inexpensive, and took very nice pictures. I hope to upgrade sometime soon (providing I can afford it) to something that will allow a little better images when enlarging them. There is nothing I would rather be doing than taking pictures.

Oh, and Thanks.


----------



## tepelus (Oct 24, 2012)

Very nice. My home state is so purdy!


----------



## Abbey08 (Oct 24, 2012)

Gumby said:


> Those are stunning shots, Dave. Absolutely beautiful. What kind of camera do you use? I only ask because I am looking to get something that takes great pictures, but is user friendly and won't cost a fortune.



Cindy,
I started my image making with a Canon 40D and an image-stabilized wide angle lens, a 16-105mm I think. Canon is irritating because it's their lenses that are stabilized and they cost quite a bit. I changed to a Sony Alpha 550, mainly so I could share lenses with my husband who has a Sony Alpha 700. The Sony Alpha series is stabilized within the camera itself, so you can use less expensive lenses and still have the image-stabilization that you want.

There are several different camera makes that are in-camera stabilized and I would go with one of them. Otherwise, a good DSLR with the best glass you can afford.

Lorraine


----------



## dolphinlee (Oct 24, 2012)

Dave 

I particulary like the photgraph Sun sets on Comerica Park

Despite the fact that the sun is setting it still overpowers the stadium light. To me it shows the power of nature. 

Do you have a website? If not have you thought of wordpress (free). I am helping a friend put some pictures on her site tomorrow. 

I suggested the site to her and was learning how to set up when she phoned and said she had set it up herself. Without being rude, it must be straightforward if she could do it.


----------



## Rilto (Oct 24, 2012)

Wonderful pictures, and quite a variety! Wonderful fall colors, great treat to look at for us who don't have much of a season. 

I really liked the Loon Lake fog... makes me want to paint it!


----------



## squidtender (Oct 25, 2012)

Wow. . .wow. . . I'm speechless. Beautiful work:shock:


----------



## Dunluchyn (Oct 25, 2012)

Love your eye...the nature shots are brilliant


----------



## ClosetWriter (Oct 25, 2012)

dolphinlee said:


> Dave
> 
> I particulary like the photgraph Sun sets on Comerica Park
> 
> ...



Thanks -- I may look into that since the site I have been building is taking a lot of work.


----------



## Foxee (Oct 25, 2012)

Beautiful shots, Dave! Really like these.


----------



## philistine (Oct 25, 2012)

Very nice pictures.


----------



## Abbey08 (Oct 25, 2012)

Dave,
My favorites in this group are the last two, Loon Lake and Munising Michigan. Love the soft blues in Loon Lake and the neon blues in Munising. I guess you could say I like the Blues.

Lorraine


----------



## dolphinlee (Oct 25, 2012)

ClosetWriter

Re Wordpress

If you use the suggested ending then the site is free. If you use your own URL it costs.  

Having built a twenty page website from scratch a decade ago I am stunned at how easy this site is to use. As I said I do not use it. I suggested it to a friend and then started researching how to use it. By the time I contacted her she was up and running. Her site is not finished. We are putting photos into a slide show next week.


These are some of the links I sent to my friend. They are about putting pictures up in wordpress. This will give you an idea of what can be done on the site.

Watch them in this order

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohAJRF1kOEw&feature=related  photo gallery

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqdKXQ0bfhY     slideshow


Wordpress using images

http://codex.wordpress.org/Using_Images

Image size

http://codex.wordpress.org/Image_Size_and_Quality

Also 

http://graphpaperpress.com/2011/03/03/ten-common-mistakes-by-photographers-using-wordpress/


----------



## ClosetWriter (Oct 25, 2012)

dolphinlee said:


> ClosetWriter
> 
> Re Wordpress
> 
> ...


.
Thanks... I will take a look at this


----------



## Abbey08 (Oct 25, 2012)

ClosetWriter,
Let us know what you think. I'm looking for something for my images as well; this might be it?

Lorraine


----------



## wmpthree (Oct 31, 2012)

Absolutely incredible shots! Any filters on them?


----------



## ClosetWriter (Nov 1, 2012)

wmpthree said:


> Absolutely incredible shots! Any filters on them?


No filters... I do a lot of playing around with exposure. I think that a lot of photos are over-exposed, and that tends to wash out the color.
Another thing is to consider how you frame a shot; for example: In the first photo the sky is bright, and without variation, so I like to show very little of it. The last photo, on the other hand, has more to offer, so I highlight it by offering more of it in the shot.


----------



## Jinxi (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful images! Love the clarity in your shots. What camera are you using?


----------



## vangoghsear (Nov 13, 2012)

Lovely color, very nice framing and composition.


----------



## ClosetWriter (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks -- I use a Pentax ist D SLR


----------

